# Price of a neuter?



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi there,

I found a vet who I really like who has done Guinness' shots and other little health things. However, I got an estimate for a neuter that was $650 plus tax. 

I'm prepared to pay whatever it costs, but was expecting something more in the $200-$300 range with taxes in. Am I delusional in thinking that that is the cost?

I live in Vancouver, but am willing to travel for a competent vet who charges a little less.

Let me know poodle friends


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That's alot more than I have paid in TN.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow. I got Jewel spayed, dental cleaning, a couple extractions and boosters for like $500. But that's middle of nowhere Saskatchewan, I don't know if you want to travel that far.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My male Whippet, at 40 pounds was about $175.00. You need to shop around!! Are they tacking his stomach too, or just the neuter? If it is just a neuter, that is ridiculous!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad I live where I do... my vet charged $151 to spay Hazel and fix her hernia. That included taxes.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ya . . . 'middle of nowhere, Saskatchewan' and 'small resort town, Southern Ontario' are inexpensive places to get veterinary services. Our vets probably pay a quarter of what a Vancouver vet would pay for their clinic space.

The further West yr willing to drive *the more Mountain Ranges yr willing to cross into 'back country, BC' * . . . the cheaper yr neuter will be.

Or, better yet maybe . . 'back country, WA'. Who knows???


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Holy smokes, that's crazy expensive. Chili, my SIL poodle, was neutered just yesterday. It cost $165 at the private vet with fluids. At the SPCA they have neuter clinics that are $70.00 for a dog with decended testicles (I just checked the price to be sure). My sister in law didn't want to take him to the neuter clinic (it's a big production line), but I have done it before and it's fine. My whippet had undescended testicles. His surgery was more involved and it cost $280 at the private vet. 

I think you need to find another vet or call the local humane society. Do they have vaccine/spay/neuter clinics in Canada?


----------

